# Guideline Eyewear Fishing Sunglasses Giveaway



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Recently reviewed the Guideline Eyewear Sunglasses here http://www.flygearreviews.com/guidel...ng-sunglasses/
I found them to be very effective in various sunlight levels and they worked great on my recent Gunnison Gorge trip down here in Colorado. I was looking for some glasses that could handle lots of sunlight conditions.

As part of the review, Guideline provided a pair for a giveaway. You can enter here http://www.flygearreviews.com/guidel...eaway-current/

We'll also be reviewing some other lenses from Guideline that are geared towards more overcast fishing days that we often find when the afternoon clouds up.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

benjicunney said:


> Recently reviewed the Guideline Eyewear Sunglasses here http://www.flygearreviews.com/guidel...ng-sunglasses/
> I found them to be very effective in various sunlight levels and they worked great on my recent Gunnison Gorge trip down here in Colorado. I was looking for some glasses that could handle lots of sunlight conditions.
> 
> As part of the review, Guideline provided a pair for a giveaway. You can enter here http://www.flygearreviews.com/guidel...eaway-current/
> ...


Send me a pair. I'll review the Hell out of them!:grin:


----------

